# phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

hey leute, hab ein riesen problem:

mein phpbb2 board wird schlicht nicht mehr angezeigt... ich war gerade dabei einen beitrag abzusenden, aber nach dem klick auf den button kam nur noch eine leere weiße seite heraus

zuerst dachte ich es liegt am hoster, der hatte schonmal vor kurze probleme gemacht, allerdings läuft eig alles super, nur leider bekomme ich nur noch die weiße seite

über Filezilla kann ich alles sehen, nur wie biege ich das jetz wieder hin???

an Einstellungen habe ich NICHTS geändert, außer das ich unter den usern die forenleichen gelöscht habe...


----------



## Mosed (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

ein paar Stunden warten - kann immer sein, dass irgendwo ein Router etc seinen Geist aufgegeben hat.

Wie sieht es jetzt aus?


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

tja die paar stunden sind schon rum... um genau zu sein 63h und 15 min...

immer noch weiße seite, sonst nix... wenn man auf aktualisieren klickt, kommt der ladebalken, füllt sich aber nicht geht weg und die anzeige wechselt auf "fertig"


----------



## Mosed (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

kannst du den adminbereich aufrufen? müsste ja was in richtung www.deinedomain.de/adm sein (ich arbeite mit phpbb3)


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

ne alles was mit dem board zu tun hat lässt nur weiße seiten blicken nur die hauptdomaine ist erreichbar


----------



## Phil_5 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

check mal folgendes in der Datenbank:

tabelle: phpbb_config

die variablen:
script_path (da muss der richtige Pfad zu deiner phpBB Installation drin stehen ohne http://www.deinedomain.com)

server_name (da muss dein richtiger servername drinn stehen und nicht z.b. eine weitergeleitete domain - bsp: www.deinedomain.com)


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

so also hab das gefunden:

script_path	/phpBB2/

server_name	www. gdw-db.de

scheint soweit zu stimmen, oder nicht???


----------



## Phil_5 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

hi,

bei: server_name - www. gdw-db.de ist in deiner URL ein leerzeichen drinn ! und zwar nach www. (villeicht hast du das nur hier beim posten versehentlich reingetan) aba das könnte ein grund sein warums net hinhaut


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

ne das hab ich extra gemacht damit es kein link ist^^ in der tabelle isses ohne leerzeichen


----------



## Phil_5 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

ok,

hast du irgendwie an den Templates rumgespielt ?? oder gelöscht oda ein neues installiert ?

Edit: 
ich habe auch vermutlich schon dein Problem gefunden, sofern wir hier eine Standard phpbb2 Software haben. 
Im Template Ordner fehlt der Standardstyle: subSilver - sofern du den nicht geändert oder einen anderen Style aktiv hast würde das den weisen Screen erklären.
für den Standard Style gibts übrigens auch eine var im config table namens: default_style - dort ist die Style ID angegeben. In der Tabelle phpbb_themes findest du die installierten Styles und deren ID. Der default_style MUSS eine ID haben welche auch in phpbb_themes eingetragen ist.


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

wie gesagt nur einige user gelöscht, die lange inaktiv waren...


----------



## Phil_5 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*



Phil_5 schrieb:


> Edit:
> ich habe auch vermutlich schon dein Problem gefunden, sofern wir hier eine Standard phpbb2 Software haben.
> Im Template Ordner fehlt der Standardstyle: subSilver - sofern du den nicht geändert oder einen anderen Style aktiv hast würde das den weisen Screen erklären.
> für den Standard Style gibts übrigens auch eine var im config table namens: default_style - dort ist die Style ID angegeben. In der Tabelle phpbb_themes findest du die installierten Styles und deren ID. Der default_style MUSS eine ID haben welche auch in phpbb_themes eingetragen ist.



ich weis jetz nicht ob du das noch mitbekommen hast...


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

der style ist da und die id ist korrekt eingetragen...

hab auch die id eines anderen installierten styles probiert, kein erfolg...


----------



## Phil_5 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

na dann wirds schwer - check mal ob alle dateien da sind die normal da sind. ich denke das es irgendwas mit dem template system zu tun hat, weil keine Fehlermeldung etc. ausgegeben wird und auch der HTML Quelltext leer ist.


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

ok, habe mal den original fisubsilver style geladen und ausgetauscht, ohne ergebnis...

könnte ich mir eig ne sql datei sichern und dann einfach ein neues forum anlegen??? dann müsste doch das forum so existieren wie es aufgehört hat, weil das forum neu geschrieben wird und die beiträge dann eingefügt werden oder???


----------



## Phil_5 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

prinzipiell gibts da jetz 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. du kopierst einfach alle dateien von deiner phpBB Version neu auf deinen Webspace und lässt die config.php einfach da liegen wo sie jetzt ist und auch install.php brauchst du nicht mehr ausführen. damit hättest du alle dateien erneuert bzw. den Orginalzustand wiederhergestellt. nur den template bzw. lang ordner solltest du in ruhe lassen. (da is nix Systemwichtiges drinn)

2. du machst ein komplettes backup der SQL Datenbank und installierst es neu. Aber Achtung hierbei: Es sollte zumindest die gleiche phpBB Version sein die du bereits installiert hast, ansonsten kann es sein das sich in manchen Tabellen Felder befinden die du in deinem Backup nicht hast - kann villeicht zu problemen kommen.


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

aber die beiträge und die forenstruktur sind dann wieder da oder???


----------



## Phil_5 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

wenn du alles richtig machst ja.

Ein kleiner Ratschlag:
du könntest auch einfach eine 2. Datenbank anlegen und das neue Forum dorthin installieren. Dan hättest du die Daten aus dem alten Forum auf jeden Fall wenn da etwas schief geht mit Backup.

und noch ein hinweis:
Die User, foren, struktur u. Beiträge sind ausschließlich in der Datenbank abgespeichert.

Styles u. Avatare sind als Dateien abgelegt.


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

aha, dann überleg ich mir das mal... ich mein wenn ich jetz noch ewig hier rummache, da kann ich es halt auch gleich neu aufsetzen...



Phil_5 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Ratschlag:
> du könntest auch einfach eine 2. Datenbank anlegen und das neue Forum dorthin installieren. Dan hättest du die Daten aus dem alten Forum auf jeden Fall wenn da etwas schief geht mit Backup.



das versteh ich grad nich so ganz


mann sollte vllt dazusagen, das ich von PHP NULL ahnung habe, und einfach nur ein forum brauchte für den freundeskreis, also hab ich damals auf die schnelle ein webspace gemietet ne domain zusammengeklickt und das forum installiert...

kann man so eine sql datei eig auch in ein wbb forum schreiben???


----------



## Phil_5 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

ja ziellos rummachen ist sicher nicht die lösung.

Du könntest eben gezieltes Debugging machen indem du dir mittels den Befehl "echo" ein paar Variablen in index.php ansiehst bzw. mal schaust ob da überhaupt was bei rauskommt etc. 

Ich weis ja nicht inwiefern du dich mit php auskennst, allerdings ist dafür doch schon ein gewisses Level anzuraten wenn man dabei effektiv was rausbekommen will.


----------



## k-b (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Wende dich doch mal den Support deines Hosters. Meiner hat mir auch mal Bugzilla installiert, weil einige Abhängigkeiten auf dem Webspace nicht gegeben waren. Die kennen sich doch sicher mit phpbb aus  Bzw. kennen die gängigen Fehler die auf ihrem Webspace auftreten


----------



## exa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

hi leute, wollte nun auf meiner 2. verfügbaren Datenbank ein neues Forum installieren, habe aber noch 2 fragen dazu:

1.) wie kann ich aus dem php admin tool eine sql datei der datenbank sichern
2.) Mein Hoster bietet inzwischen nur noch php3 zur installation an, kann ich trotzdem irgendwie ein älteres php installieren??? (wegen der kompatblität und mods, die es für php 3 noch nicht gibt)


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

1) Der Menupunkt heißt "export", da wählst du dann die entsprechenden Tabellen.

2) versteh ich irgendwie nicht..


----------



## Phil_5 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

2) ja kannst du und zwar bekommst du das ältere phpBB hier zum download: http://www.phpbb2.de/dload.php?action=category&cat_id=2


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Ich dachte ein phpbb2 ist schon am laufen, also muss er es ja schon mal installiert haben. Deshalb finde ich die Frage etwas komisch..


----------



## exa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

1) hab jetz mal im admin tool exportieren gemacht, und dann ist da ein haufen text... wie bekomme ich jetz die sql datei???

2) Mein Hoster hat so ein "clickstart" programm, so hab ich auch damals mein forum installiert, sieht aus wie auf dem bild...

wie kann ich jetz die version die ich will installieren???


----------



## Phil_5 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

1) der haufen Text steht vermutlich in einer Textarea -> du kopierst einfach den haufen text und machst dir am Desktop ein neues Textdokument. Dort speicherst du den ganzen Text rein und speicherst anstelle von *.txt mit *.sql

2. Du ladest dir die gewünschte Version runter. Danach kopierst du die Dateien mittels FTP oder was auch immer auf deinen Webspace und führst install.php aus. Danach löscht du install.php und fertig. Eigentlich sollte eine Dokumentation beiliegen (ReadMe.txt oder install.txt bin mir nich sicher).


----------



## Mosed (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

welche MODs brauchste denn, die es angeblich für PHPBB3 nicht gibt? Manches ist in V3 schon integriert.

Beim Exportieren kannst du auch einfach unten zip als Dateiformat auswählen. Dann bekommste ein Archiv zum runterladen.


----------



## exa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

naja ich habe halt phpbb2 plus genutzt, wo ja wirklich nahezu 50 mods schon enthalten sind...

außerdem will ich nicht riskieren, das die spl datei dieser forenversion nicht mit phpbb3 will...


----------



## Mosed (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

ja, so direkt läuft das auch nicht. du müsstest nochmal V2 installieren, dann in einem anderen ordner V3 reinpacken und in der installation von V3 Konvertierung auswählen.

Bei V2 solltest du nur bedenken, dass es keine Updates mehr dazu gibt. Ob es was ähnliches wie V2+ auch bei V3 gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

so, nochmal fragen, bevor man was kaputt macht^^

hab mal das readme gelesen, und folgendes sagt mir noch nicht ganz was, schonmal gehört, is aber einfach zu lang her^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich eig neben den bestehenden ordnern auf dem server das neue installen, damit ich die daten noch habe, und rüberkopieren kann??? momentan sieht es so aufm server aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Viel interessanter wäre, was im Ordner htdocs drin ist..


Wegen den Dateirechten: In Filezilla einfach rechtsklick auf die Datei und chmod (oder so), dann kannst die Zahlen da eintippen.

Grundsätzlich kannst du ein zweites phpbb installieren, sollte in einen eigenen Ordner und einen eigenen DB-Präfix bekommen. Noch sauberer wäre eine zweite Datenbank, aber ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

hey, hab sogar eine 2. datenbank übrig, was muss ich da beachten?

edit: im htdocs ist quasi das forum... also die ganzen daten...

logfiles sind wirklich nur die selbigen und der 3. ordner ist leer...


----------



## k-b (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Dann hast du ein kleines Problem. Jetzt musst du erst mal das Forum in einen eigenen Ordner (innerhalb von htdocs) verschieben. Zumindest wenn es sauber sein soll..

Wenn du die ganzen Dateien und die Datenbank schon gebackupt hast, könntest du aber mal versuchen die neuste Version hochzuladen. Wenn du dann die install oder upgrade-Datei aufrufst, dann sollte das deine vorhandene Datenbank finden und mit den Daten zur neusten Version (entweder die neuste 2er oder sogar die neuste 3er) upgraden..

Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Mach das bitte nur wenn du wirklich alles gesichert hast.


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

könnte ich nicht auch den htdocs so wie er ist herunterladen und dann den server leer machen???

also das ich ein backup der alten sachen habe, und das neue dann installiere, würde das dann nicht wie du sagst die vorhandene datenbank finden evtl???

und dann könnte ich ja die sachen die die leute hochgeladen haben in die verschiedenen ordner packen, sodass auch die wieder ihren platz im forum haben... oder nicht???


----------



## k-b (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Was ist denn schlimm an der alten Datenbank? Dachte du willst die Daten retten. Imho liegt die Fehlkonfiguration nicht an der Datenbank, außer du hast da drin rumgespielt.

Wenn du neu installieren willst, ist ja eh alles egal und nichts behalten willst. Dann musst du ja nicht hier nachfragen


----------



## exa (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

nein, jetz hast du was missverstanden:

also php per ftp hochladen und installieren, nachdem ich htdocs runtergeladen habe und der server leer ist... findet er dann die datenbank so wie sie ist, und das forum ist wieder da???


----------



## k-b (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Weiß ich nicht ob er sie findet, halte ich aber für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. Und wenn ja, dann überschreibt er sie. Was spricht denn dagegen ein Upgrade durch zu führen? Upgrades sollen ja die vorhandenen Daten übernehmen 

Aber wie gesagt, denk dran vorher alles zu exportieren.


----------



## Phil_5 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

ne der findet dan vermutlich nicht die daten - aus dem Grund weil er dan keine User, kein Passwort und keine Datenbank hat - diese Informationen sind in der Datei "config.php" gespeichert. 
Villeicht funktionierts wenn du die config.php dort lässt wo sie ist....

Allerdings ist es sicherer alles per Hand zu machen und 2 Foren auf 2 Datenbanken zu haben und dan die Daten vom alten Forum in die Datenbank vom neuen zu kopieren.


----------



## k-b (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Bei einem upgrade wird die Config-Datei normal nicht mitersetzt. Wir reden hier nicht von einer Neuinstallation!

Die User sind auch nicht in der Config-Datei drin, höchstens der Adminzugang welcher über allem steht. Aber das ist auch kein Problem, da die config-Datei ja bleiben soll.

Natürlich muss er auch das Upgrade-Packet da reinladen.. bzw. sich einfach genau an die Upgradeanleitung per FTP für das phpbb halten  .


----------



## Phil_5 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*



k-b schrieb:


> Bei einem upgrade wird die Config-Datei normal nicht mitersetzt. Wir reden hier nicht von einer Neuinstallation!



wenn er aber so wie oben beschrieben seine htdocs auf den desktop speichern will und sie am server löscht funktioniert das Upgrade nicht mehr.

Hinweis:
in besagter config.php steht der Username und das Passwort für die Datenbank sowie die Datenbank selbst. Ich glaub der table prefix steht auch noch drinn. Ohne diese Datei kann kein Upgrade funktionieren denke ich mal ausser es is wird nach diesen Daten gefragt.


----------



## k-b (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*



Phil_5 schrieb:


> wenn er aber so wie oben beschrieben seine htdocs auf den desktop speichern will und sie am server löscht funktioniert das Upgrade nicht mehr.


richtig  Ich meinte ja, dass er es exportieren soll, als sicherung. Von einem kompletten Löschen hab ich ihm ja auch abgeraten


----------



## exa (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

gegen ein update spricht, das es von phpbb2 plus schlicht kein aktuelleres gibt, ich aber v2+ auf jeden fall nutzen möchte....

daraus folgert, das ich nunmal eigentlich den server leer räumen müsste, (also die daten des forums runter von server) v2+ hochladen, die install ausführen und dann die datenbank mit dem backup zu überschreiben, weil er ja die alte dann überschreibt... hab ich das jetz richtig zusammengefasst???



k-b schrieb:


> richtig  Ich meinte ja, dass er es exportieren soll, als sicherung. Von einem kompletten Löschen hab ich ihm ja auch abgeraten



wie jetz sichern, die sql datei hab ich gesichert, muss ich von den daten auch ne spezielle sicherung ziehen, wenn ja: wie???


----------



## k-b (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Einfach per FTP runterladen um die Daten zu sichern.

Versuch doch erstmal die neuste Version hochzuladen und die Config-Datei zu behalten. Vielleicht bringts ja was


----------



## exa (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

hey, wollte jetz dann endlich mal mit installen beginnen, 2 sachen sind unklar:

was kommt ins feld "Datenbank: Host/DSN", und was ins Feld "Scriptpfad"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Datenbank: Host/DSN: Die Adresse, unter der deine Datenbank zu finden ist. Wie schon im Namen steht.


Scriptpfad: Ich vermute, dass es der absolute Pfad auf dem Server sein soll. Aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## Phil_5 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Der Scriptpfad ist der Pfad zu deiner phpBB installtion,  also per standard sollte dort /phpBB2/ drin stehen.


----------



## exa (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

so, mal ein zwischenbericht...

habe den server geräumt und php installiert...

Scriptpfad wollte er übrigens einfach nur den ort des php ordners haben...
bei der installation muss die datenbank leer sien, sonst geht die installation nicht (also alle tabellen löschen (leer machen reicht nicht!!!))

dann halt ordnerrechte zuweisen und schon hat man ein neues forum... wenn ja wenn jetzt das problem mit dem backup wäre...

sowohl aus der datenbank heraus als auch aus dem forum lässt sich das backup nicht einspielen, es bricht mit einem "internal server error" ab, obwiohl ich die Größenbegrenzung der Datei auf max 8MB einhalte...

ich hab jetz mal meinen hoster angeschrieben, vllt habt ihr euch nen tipp??


----------



## exa (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

Hey Leute...

Das mit dem Backup hab ich überwunden, das ist nun eingespielt, auch die styles habe ich drauf, sodass ich ins forum komme...

Nur da ist weder eine Forenstrukur, noch Beiträge zu sehen (Useraccounts sind vorhanden)!!!
sind die evtl in einer php Datei gespeichert, die ich hochladen muss??? (Backup habe ich ja)


----------



## Phil_5 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: phpbb2 board lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen*

nö die sind im normalfall in folgenden Tabellen hinterlegt:

phpbb_forums
phpbb_posts
phpbb_posts_text
phpbb_topics


----------

